
That He Not Busy Being Born Is Busy Dying - kalvin
http://daringfireball.net/2008/12/busy_being_born
======
motoko
Everybody sure seems to have a passionately held expert opinion about Apple
---reminds me of Christianity blogs.

------
mynameishere
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bjqYPH7rAo>

------
wizlb
John Gruber needs to just get it over with already and ask Steve Jobs out on a
date.

